# Louisiana Derby day *tons of pics*



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*I had such an amazing time Sunday.*
*Words can not describe how great of a day I had!*

*I'll post the Louisiana Derby pics first before I do the other races. 

Horses warming up









Flashy Sunrise, owned my West Point TB's. I've loved this mare since she first started racing but she didn't play much of a factor this time. None the less she is still beautiful!









The oh so famous Mr. Mike Smith on one of the best horses from Santa Anita in California, Rousing Sermon. They ended up 3rd and are still eligible for the KY Derby!









Rosie Napravnik on my favorite, Mark Valeski! 









Crossing the finish line! Mark Valeski ended up second to the 109-1 long shot, Hero or Order! I've never heard a crowd go hush at a race but this horse made them do just that. Completely amazing, if you ask me! Something like this rarely happens.









Mike Smith after his ride









**Ok now on to some other pics I took throughout the day

Anyone remember Pants on Fire from last years KY Derby? Well here he is with Rosie of course. He played a major factor in the race but he ended up 4th. 


















Agent Di Nozzo, 1st race of the day, with Iram Diego aboard. 









Whoopie I Ki O and a beautiful pony horse









Agent coming to the finish line to snag first









Just a little dirty :lol:









From my seats, I would go from my seats, to the paddock, to the rail, non stop









Pony love 












*​


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay!!! Great pics! I had a day at the track too, on Saturday ... fun, fun, fun times!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Where all the pony riders and out riders gather









My favorite pony horse, Shermon! I rode him last time I went in Feb and he's so smooth and he's got the softest mouth!









Rosie on Joe Hollywood in the Duncan F. Kenner Stakes. Finished 2nd to another favorite of mine, Gantry. 









Grizzled Robert with James Graham up in the Line in the Sand Derby









From the 6th race, Crescent City Derby









Another famous jockey came out today, John Velazquez! He won the KY Derby last year on Animal Kingdom!!









My favorite up and coming jockey, C.J McMahon, on Cherishd Obsession, ended up 4th









You can see them jumping out of the gates
**









Close up of C.J









Valley of Kings with Miguel Mena up in the Admiral's Voyage Derby, finished 2nd!








**
Rosie on Louisiana Kid in the Admiral's Voyage Derby.









Pony horse line up









And my favorite shot of the day, this beautiful Pony horse!









I hope you all enjoyed those pictures. Hopefully I'll be making my way up to Kentucky for the start of the Triple Crown!



*​


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

texasgal said:


> Yay!!! Great pics! I had a day at the track too, on Saturday ... fun, fun, fun times!


Thank you! 

What track were you at?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*A few more pics

C.J McMahon on Senor Peligroso in the El Baba Derby









Beautiful horse in the paddock









One of the oldest Pony riders at the track, that man has some stories!









The paddock before the LA Derby kicked off









LA Derby contenders right after leaving the gates









Rounding the first turn









*I do believe that is all of them 
​


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazing photos! it looks like so much fun!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you!

I had a blast, even though I got terribly sun burnt. 
But a day at the races is never a bad day in my book!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

These pictures are fascinating! C.J. looks so young.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

2horses said:


> These pictures are fascinating! C.J. looks so young.


Thank you. He is quite young, he just 21 in Nov, and he's already made a good name for himself.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous photos! I love how everyone, and all the horses look on Race Day! I was lucky enough to go to the Preakness a few years back, and watch my favorite Lookin At Lucky win!! Sure hope I can get to a race again in the near future!

Looks like there was a great turnout too! You really got some great shots!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

csimkunas6 said:


> Gorgeous photos! I love how everyone, and all the horses look on Race Day! I was lucky enough to go to the Preakness a few years back, and watch my favorite Lookin At Lucky win!! Sure hope I can get to a race again in the near future!
> 
> Looks like there was a great turnout too! You really got some great shots!


Thank you very much! 

The Preakness? I'm really jealous lol 
I might be backing it to the Kentucky Derby this year!

The turnout was amazing! I had to time my placements just right so I could get a spot to snap pictures :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

omgpink said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The Preakness? I'm really jealous lol
> I might be backing it to the Kentucky Derby this year!
> ...


Yup, the Preakness! My hubby surprised me with buying me tickets to my first race, and it was the Preakness! I was devastated tho....I forgot to charge my camera before I went, and it died like 4 races into the day. The KY Derby would be awesome!!


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

very cool pictures! I love the one of the bay horse with all 4 feet off the ground. I like the grey horse with 3 feet off the ground. how did you get those shots?

The pic of pants on fire is really cool. I love the close up pictures. well done!

I had a chance to go to the LA Derby with my sister last year when i was in new orleans... but there was a change in our plans...so we never went. 

I did go to Belmont Park with my dad many years ago. I had a good time. Do you remember the mare: Ashado? I got to watch her race. I placed a bet on her and won $20.00 )


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Valley of Kings, what a hunk of a horse! Looks like a great day, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

My word, I dont think I ever realized that the so called "saddles" that jockeys ride in are like so... un-saddle like. They are more of like a cardboard thing, haha. Oh my god, CJ looks like a teenager! Beautiful shots, and beautiful horses!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

csimkunas6 said:


> Yup, the Preakness! My hubby surprised me with buying me tickets to my first race, and it was the Preakness! I was devastated tho....I forgot to charge my camera before I went, and it died like 4 races into the day. The KY Derby would be awesome!!


*I want a husband like that! haha 
I made sure to stock up on batteries this time around, luckily I did because I would have only gotten through 3 races :lol:
*



Librahorsegal said:


> very cool pictures! I love the one of the bay horse with all 4 feet off the ground. I like the grey horse with 3 feet off the ground. how did you get those shots?
> 
> The pic of pants on fire is really cool. I love the close up pictures. well done!
> 
> ...


The shots are pretty simple really when your right by the track. I usually just adjust the focus on the horse, follow a few seconds then snap the shot, makes for a better motion image most of the time. 

Ashado? She sounds really familiar. Seems like you did pretty well off of her! haha




Gallop On said:


> My word, I dont think I ever realized that the so called "saddles" that jockeys ride in are like so... un-saddle like. They are more of like a cardboard thing, haha. Oh my god, CJ looks like a teenager! Beautiful shots, and beautiful horses!


Haha no kidding right? I thought the same thing when I got into racing. 
I've always seen exercise saddles, which are more like actual saddles. 
The racing saddles are really just meant to hold the stirrups for the rider, it's more of the girth and girth channel that actually gives the rider all of the support and stability.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice photos.

I worked at the FairGrounds years ago. Liked it then and it looks nicer now.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

oh how i envy you! I would LOVE to work at a race track but there are NONE around here.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

boots said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> I worked at the FairGrounds years ago. Liked it then and it looks nicer now.


How very cool! They've done a lot of upgrading, just re-did the turf track last year. I'm still waiting for that big screen TV in the center field! :lol:


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

omgpink....this is Ashado: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-D5jkdZONkQs/ThGbcQRlWJI/AAAAAAAAAEw/kQ8VMFZZm3g/s1600/Ashado-pic.jpg She sold for$9 million dollars at the Keeneland sales ring in 2005


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

So cool!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Librahorsegal said:


> omgpink....this is Ashado: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-D5jkdZONkQs/ThGbcQRlWJI/AAAAAAAAAEw/kQ8VMFZZm3g/s1600/Ashado-pic.jpg She sold for$9 million dollars at the Keeneland sales ring in 2005


And I can see why! She's got some really good blood in her line. 
She's beautiful too!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## diat150 (Dec 1, 2011)

omgpink said:


> Thank you. He is quite young, he just 21 in Nov, and he's already made a good name for himself.


actually he is 16 or 17 at the oldest. he was 16 last racing season. One thing is for sure, he is a hell of a jockey. he constantly takes longshots and puts them in the money. he was jockey of the year at evangeline downs last year and is doing well this year also.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

diat150 said:


> actually he is 16 or 17 at the oldest. he was 16 last racing season. One thing is for sure, he is a hell of a jockey. he constantly takes longshots and puts them in the money. he was jockey of the year at evangeline downs last year and is doing well this year also.


Ok thanks for clearing that up! I knew he was young, just not that young. 
Yeah I really like him a lot and with Tony Martin helping him out, I see him doing bigger and better things the coming years.


----------

